# Looking to buy Mini-lightbar



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have right now the atomic LED's but I need something to make sure I am seen from the back so I am looking into a mini lightbar. I was looking at this one,
http://www.strobesnmore.com/able-2-low-profile-mini-led-lightbar.html
didnt know if anyone else has used it or if there is something else that is close to it in price range. Thanks for the help in advance!
Mike


----------



## Young Robert (Sep 20, 2011)

*Lightbar*

Go with the Whelen Responder LP2 Series if you are not sure. They have (i think) two models of the responder mini lightbar series. Just picked up a few of these beauties. Not cheap, but what a light show for when you need it.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

I have the Able 2...Great company to deal with and its been very bright..in initial testing.(My driveway-no snow to plow, yet)


----------



## cubanb343 (Dec 13, 2007)

I used to have the sho-me light. It's a nice light, but it's about invisible during the day. I now have a Whelen mini liberty and absolutely love it. Definitely do a ton of research on all of the LED options. Check youtube, awdirect, any place you can watch the videos and read more reviews. Like I said, overall, I was pleased with the sho-me, just not quite bright enough for my taste.


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

Best lightbar out.....Soundoff mini pinnacle....Its bright as hell and for very good price $280 cant beat it


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

So is the whelen mini liberty brighter during the day? Or even the pinacle one mentioned? I do also want one thats pretty bright during the day, I plow gas stations so I need something that people cannot miss.


----------



## plowmanben (Feb 7, 2009)

Young Robert;1310454 said:


> Go with the Whelen Responder LP2 Series if you are not sure. They have (i think) two models of the responder mini lightbar series. Just picked up a few of these beauties. Not cheap, but what a light show for when you need it.
> 
> X 2. I have this light bar and I don't think I will ever get anything else anytime soon. This light is very bright. Has good visibility in the day light hours as well. If I remember correctly it has a day and night settings ( brighter and dimmer) you can choose from as well. I have mine set on the brighter of the two all the time.


----------



## Holland (Aug 18, 2010)

fishinRI13;1310437 said:


> I have right now the atomic LED's but I need something to make sure I am seen from the back so I am looking into a mini lightbar. I was looking at this one,
> http://www.strobesnmore.com/able-2-low-profile-mini-led-lightbar.html
> didnt know if anyone else has used it or if there is something else that is close to it in price range. Thanks for the help in advance!
> Mike


Ive got this little lightbar. Like they said, its not the brightest during the day. Worked great for me last season tho.


----------



## JaimeG (Jan 25, 2009)

07F-250V10;1310565 said:


> Best lightbar out.....Soundoff mini pinnacle....Its bright as hell and for very good price $280 cant beat it


I don't have one...yet, but I've heard its one of the best lightbars for the price.


----------



## peterk800xc (Mar 10, 2005)

*great Light*



JaimeG;1310956 said:


> I don't have one...yet, but I've heard its one of the best lightbars for the price.


I have had a Soundoff Pinnacle amber LED light going on 2 years and after alot of researching and reading finally bought it. Never looked back. Super bright ( even in daylite) and toally weatherproof. 4 90 # magnets hold it on my roof like its bolted there. I wish I had a buck for everyone that has asked me " who makes that lightbar? "


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok so it looks like I have limited it down to the Whelen Responder LP and the Sound off Pinnacle lightbar. Has anyone had both that prefers one over the other? I have been doing my homewrk on them and they are very similar. Just some thoughts. Also, any of you guys know if any of the places that sell them have sales at all? Looking for some sort of a deal...just a thought. Thanks again guys i really appreciate the help!


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

Never really looked at the Sound off Pinnacle but I like it. How does it look from the sides?


----------



## 07F-250V10 (Jul 18, 2011)

After buying the Soundoff i wouldnt even look at any other brands. In my own opinion its the perfect lightbar. Super strong magnets, bright 360 degrees around and tons of flash patterns, and cheap


----------



## Spucel (Feb 6, 2011)

07F-250V10;1311411 said:


> After buying the Soundoff i wouldnt even look at any other brands. In my own opinion its the perfect lightbar. Super strong magnets, bright 360 degrees around and tons of flash patterns, and cheap


Thanks for the review. Where did you get yours at?


----------



## fishinRI13 (Sep 20, 2011)

07F-250V10;1311411 said:


> After buying the Soundoff i wouldnt even look at any other brands. In my own opinion its the perfect lightbar. Super strong magnets, bright 360 degrees around and tons of flash patterns, and cheap


How is it during the day? Still equally as bright? And strobes n more has them for $225, i think i will be purchasing this, just need to make sure its bright during the day.


----------



## M & MD Lawn (Aug 29, 2010)

I was consdering a full lightbar but I like the pinnacle after looking into it...does anyone have this light perm mounted and how did you run the wire??


----------



## Grumpydave (Nov 24, 2010)

Whelen Responder LED is excellent night or day, even in bright sunlight. Alot has to do with which sequence you choose. Some are better than others. Local city has started outfitting their small trucks with them after seeing mine.
Dave


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

fishinRI13;1310437 said:


> I have right now the atomic LED's but I need something to make sure I am seen from the back so I am looking into a mini lightbar. I was looking at this one,
> http://www.strobesnmore.com/able-2-low-profile-mini-led-lightbar.html
> didnt know if anyone else has used it or if there is something else that is close to it in price range. Thanks for the help in advance!
> Mike


so wich did you go with i am also deciding between the MINI PIN or WHELEN RE?


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

I have the led clearance lights on my pick up too and need something else also. Do you think the lighbar will look stupid with the clearance lights up there? Not from the back but from the front. It would probably be blinding from the front. I was thinking about the same thing but I want it to look right too.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

07F-250V10;1310565 said:


> Best lightbar out.....Soundoff mini pinnacle....Its bright as hell and for very good price $280 cant beat it


That would be a mini. Also you are bias towards sound off.


----------



## McG_Landscaping (Feb 2, 2011)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/180736268783?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649

I bought this about a week ago and got it this week. Not too bad for the $$ I mainly got it for night, Its definitely more visible for the night than during the day but im still happy for the $


----------



## APLC (Nov 25, 2008)

So which one? How do you like it


----------

